# Larry Carlton in Saint John tomorrow



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Just found out that Larry Carlton will be giving a Masters Class at Saint John School of Rock and Film tomorrow. Tickets $150 limited to 80 participants. More info in LCs web site.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

washburned said:


> Just found out that Larry Carlton will be giving a Masters Class at Saint John School of Rock and Film tomorrow. Tickets $150 limited to 80 participants. More info in LCs web site.


I wonder if he still uses a Dumble....


----------

